# Pearson Flyer Owners



## jeometry (Jun 25, 2001)

I recently purchased a "Flyer" which I do not intend to race. The boat came with a practically new Doyle mylar main and a UK 150 tape drive. I would consider any reasonable offer for one or both of the sails, or some exchnage which included a relatively new Dacron Main.


----------



## tiz_1 (Nov 20, 2000)

A friend with a Flyer is interested. Please send your phone number and I will pass it along to him. Send to [email protected]

--Kevin


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Why not race it? Seems a shame to use such a fine bouy racer for cruising. JMHO. If anyone knows of reasonably-priced Flyers for sale...please post.


----------



## keith_attee (Jan 13, 2001)

Did you sell these sails?
I am interested if not. Please advise


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have hull #69. The boat is extensively equipped, and the power has been upgraded to a yanmar 2 cyl. It is in the water near Hollywood, Fl. I would consider selling her for around $13K, not very negotiable.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I may be interested. call me at 7046550624


----------



## Teqsun (Jul 30, 2002)

Ihave a good dacron main and a dacron jib I would consider making a trade you can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## NortheastSailboatRescue (Feb 18, 2010)

*Flyer for sale!*

Hi, I have a nice clean Flyer for sale, the inboard has been professionally removed, she has a 15 HP Mariner outboard with controls in the cockpit, good set of sails a few years old, detailed, bottom painted ready for launch. $ 7,995. Contact me at Northeast Sailboat Rescue Freeport Maine 207 729 2490


----------



## SizzleakaFLYINGCIRCUS (May 27, 2011)

*Flyer for sale... with immense pedigree!*

Hello, I have hull number 163. It has won over 200 PHRF races against some of the most competitive sailors in the world.... it comes with brand new sails designed by one of the world's greatest- Ralph Skelley of U/S sails.

I am looking for no more than $10,000 so I can get rid of her quickly.

Please contact me if interested!

oh...btw she is located in the Chesapeake but will travel nicely!

-Jared
jaredwparfrey at gmail dot com
843.557.5609


----------

